# What are the best hacks NOT included int the Zipper?



## cjs226 (Sep 28, 2003)

I've upgraded and Zipper'd my DirecTivo. Now, I'm wondering what are the best hacks out there that aren't already installed thanks to the Zipper?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

tivoserver is the COOLEST toy I have on my DTivos.
send just about ANY video content back to a tivo via MRV.
Pure Genius


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I like the FOLDERS module found http://www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/ (Except the fact that it has taken my VIEW link)

- the Daily Jazz Email ...emails you info from your TIVO (To Do List, Now Playing, etc)
-The RSS Now Playing List
-Channel Grid module
-And what Gunnyman said!


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I thought Daily Jazz Mail only worked on S1's. I'd love to email myself season pass backups.


----------



## Tracy RainH2o (Nov 18, 2005)

I like JavaHMO.


----------



## Human123 (Jun 9, 2003)

rbautch said:


> I thought Daily Jazz Mail only worked on S1's. I'd love to email myself season pass backups.


Looking at his tagline, I think series 1's are what he has hacked


----------



## c_tripps_2k (Sep 12, 2005)

I have 2 Series 2's and have Daily Jazz Email running on them. Get the latest update and you won't have a problem.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Human123 said:


> Looking at his tagline, I think series 1's are what he has hacked


But his first post is that he's zippered... that implies an S2 Dtivo


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Markman07 said:


> I like the FOLDERS module found http://www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/
> - the Daily Jazz Email ...emails you info from your TIVO (To Do List, Now Playing, etc)
> -The RSS Now Playing List
> -Channel Grid module
> -And what Gunnyman said!


Where can one find the RSS Now Playing List?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

its here in the underground someplace


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

RSS NOW Playing -

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=271578&highlight=RSS


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Markman07 said:


> RSS NOW Playing -
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=271578&highlight=RSS


Doesn't this only work for a MAC news reader?


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

No it should work for most readers.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the original one was originally aimed at Mac Safari users, but the project tweaks by Bushman04 have made it open for all RSS users.


----------



## thepicman (May 5, 2004)

rbautch said:


> I thought Daily Jazz Mail only worked on S1's. I'd love to email myself season pass backups.


Search the DMJ thread for my username. I have a link to v1 listed. Actually its also in a tivo-0nion post, but he has a few more and its harder to find.


----------



## bushman4 (Jun 6, 2005)

Make sure you use the version in post 72 of the Now Playing RSS thread. It is the most recent.

Bushman


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

c_tripps_2k said:


> I have 2 Series 2's and have Daily Jazz Email running on them. Get the latest update and you won't have a problem.


whats daily jazz email?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Daily Jazz Email is a tool that automatically sends you a "status" email from your Tivo every day. The content is customizable but can include such things as upcoming conflicts, expiring shows, scheduled recordings, free space, etc.

--chris


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 23, 2003)

While searching around lately, it seems like I saw someone who had a cron job that called a command to transfer backup files to their PC. Does anyone know which tool that is? That would be nice to automatically transfer season pass backups to my PC in case there's ever a problem with the TiVo.


----------

